# Olympic Hockey Thread



## matty2fatty

Hey all, given that Olympic Hockey started tonight, and we seem to have a very international forum here, i thought we might all enjoy some flag waving and trash talking. 


Ohhhhh Caaaaa na da

8-0 over Norway tonight, I thought we looked pretty good


----------



## Origin

I'm not a hockey fan at all, but it is pretty hilarious to watch our team kill other ones  like when the junior dudes won 17-0 over Latvia or something, Jesus I laughed.


----------



## matty2fatty

yeah, our womens hockey team is good at that. I don't know why other teams even show up


----------



## Guitarwizard

1-3 USA/Switzerland

You bastards! 












But I might still remind you of the defeat at the world championship.
We remain as winners!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Go USA! I'm actually going to day trip up to Vancouver on Saturday to catch the Switzerland - Norway game. I have no real allegiance to either country. Who should I root for?


----------



## playstopause

Origin said:


> I'm not a hockey fan at all, but it is pretty hilarious to watch our team kill other ones  like when the junior dudes won 17-0 over Latvia or something, Jesus I laughed.



Just wait until we face Russia. Now that's a team that's gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## Ram150023

My goaltender from the Buffalo Sabres is the best!!! Ryan Miller is a wall!! Team USA will do pretty good i think!!! Im hoping to see a USA vs Canada matchup!!!


----------



## COBHC

I went to 2 games yesterday. Womens USA vs Russia and Mens Russia vs Latvia. It was quite the scene downtown.


----------



## matty2fatty

I watched the Russia v Latvia game last night, Russia is scary


----------



## technomancer

I watched all three of the Mens games yesterday... I'm a Pens fan so if USA, Canada, or Russia are playing I'll be watching 

I do have to say NBC skipping the first 1/2 hour of games that start at 7:30 is pissing me off royally though... we're missing pretty much the first period of both Canada games this week


----------



## 7slinger

go USA



matty2fatty said:


> yeah, our womens hockey team is good at that. I don't know why other teams even show up



what was the score the other night? 18-0 Canadian women over somebody?

I found that to be rather unsporting, poor coaching perhaps, 7 or 8 to nothing is convincing enough...if you can beat a team 8 to nothing it's not really more impressive to me if you run the score to 18 nothing

maybe somebody can chime in now and tell me that goals scored is a tie breaker somewhere later in the tourney and make me feel like a jackass


----------



## Rick

All I know is if Canada doesn't win men's gold, Vancouver will be a pile of ashes.


----------



## AySay

Rick said:


> All I know is if Canada doesn't win men's gold, Vancouver will be a pile of ashes.





but like they aren't...WE ARE THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## Origin

Not to sound insensitive, but I lol'd my ass off when I saw my friends legitimately mad at the loss at the world juniors. We had won what, 5 times in a row previously? :\ Babies. 

Not to say I don't want my country to win, because I know this team is actually from where they represent, unlike NHL , I sincerely want Canada to win this. I just hope noone riots over a GAME, for god's sake. Just clap and accept whatever happens, it's just sports.


----------



## troyguitar

It looks like the Canadian women are going to destroy everyone for sure, but I haven't seen any men's games besides Russia - Latvia. Latvia was better than I expected them to be, but Russia looks insane. Datsyuk + Ovechkin + Malkin, and even good old Sergei Fedorov!


----------



## Dei

Canada FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Canada has like the best players in the league. Sidney crosby, rick nash, ryan getzlaf, joe thornton, and of course igilna. Not to even bring up our goaltenders. WE GOT THIS


----------



## technomancer

7slinger said:


> what was the score the other night? 18-0 Canadian women over somebody?
> 
> I found that to be rather unsporting, poor coaching perhaps, 7 or 8 to nothing is convincing enough...if you can beat a team 8 to nothing it's not really more impressive to me if you run the score to 18 nothing
> 
> maybe somebody can chime in now and tell me that goals scored is a tie breaker somewhere later in the tourney and make me feel like a jackass



IIRC the announcers were saying that that is in fact the case... it was during the USA / Switzerland game and they were pointing out that the Swiss wouldn't pull their goaltender because goal differential is used in rankings.

EDIT: Also, could I just say FUCK CURLING? I am currently missing the USA/Norway men's hockey because curling is still on


----------



## Ville

I love Switzerland.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dei said:


> Canada FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Canada has like the best players in the league. Sidney crosby, rick nash, ryan getzlaf, joe thornton, and of course igilna. Not to even bring up our goaltenders. WE GOT THIS



Yes, but they have four San Jose Sharks on their roster which means they're primed to collapse when it counts. Oh and for the record, if you watched the Canadian women in that game, sportsmanship and coaching didn't enter into it. They visibly let up in the first period when they had a pretty sizable lead, but no team is going to just skate for 2 periods. As always, the USA and Canada are in their own league in women's hockey, and I really can't wait to watch them play eachother.


----------



## matty2fatty

So Canada barely got away with that one......you Swiss are real pains in our international-hockey-asses, haha


----------



## 7slinger

technomancer said:


> IIRC the announcers were saying that that is in fact the case... it was during the USA / Switzerland game and they were pointing out that the Swiss wouldn't pull their goaltender because goal differential is used in rankings.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could I just say FUCK CURLING? I am currently missing the USA/Norway men's hockey because curling is still on



thanks, now I feel like a jackass 

GO USA!


----------



## technomancer

7slinger said:


> thanks, now I feel like a jackass
> 
> GO USA!



 

Also looks like the US has a shot to be in first once everybody has played two games


----------



## Ville

Teemu Selänne now holds the record for most Olympic points.

I'm actually pretty happy how Finland has played. Of course we'll see how good the team really is when we play against Sweden.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm sad that Russia put Ovechkin in 3 times during the shootout against Slovakia and Datsyuk only once. It's like they wanted to lose


----------



## AvantGuardian

I went to the Norway - Switzerland game today and it was a great game. Switzerland took it 5-4 in overtime, which was a bummer since I was rooting for Norway. Switzerland looked like the clearly better team, but Norway hung in there because Vikingstad (who has such an awesome name it sounds almost made up) had a hat trick. Fun times. Now I'll clog up this thread with a few photos I took at the game:


----------



## COBHC

That norway swiss game was awesome. Enjoyed it as much as the slovakia vs russia game. Hoping to get my hands on some semi finals tickets soon.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that Norway Switzerland game was a huge surprise, absolutely a blast to watch. Awesome that you got to be there Robert 

Vikingstad does indeed have one of the most  names ever 

PS - the Ovechkin circle jerk gets really old, especially with a team as talented as the Russians


----------



## technomancer

Wow Canada REALLY needs to get their heads out of their asses and get Brodeur out of net. I would just like to thank Marty from the US


----------



## Rick

Suck it, Canada.


----------



## CentaurPorn

I fucking love Brodeur but wtf was that. 2 goals were totally fucktarded. The worst puck control I have ever seen from him. Way to just blindly bat the puck.


----------



## Origin

I was really disappointed in my friends and family tonight, getting pissed off over a sports game. They yelled about the players like they're subhuman. How about 'nice effort,' they're our goddamn countrymen and they deserve respect no matter the result >_< sportsmanship out the fuckin window.

U.S. played a goodass game, I'm not into hockey and even I could see that. They earned it!


----------



## CentaurPorn

Origin said:


> I was really disappointed in my friends and family tonight, getting pissed off over a sports game. They yelled about the players like they're subhuman. How about 'nice effort,' they're our goddamn countrymen and they deserve respect no matter the result >_< sportsmanship out the fuckin window.



New to watching sports?

No offense but it is the way fans are.


----------



## Origin

I'm not new to it, just increasingly embittered...it's kinda pathetic how fickle the fatasses or former high school stars are  it becomes unfunny when they beat their wives or sons over it.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Rick said:


> Suck it, Canada.


----------



## damigu

CentaurPorn said:


> New to watching sports?
> 
> No offense but it is the way fans are.



i think he's referring to fans taking it *TOO* far.

it's one thing to be passionate. it's another when you get severely offensive.
or worse, when you get ultra-defensive at even the slightest thing said about your team.
or violent.
some sports fans are just total idiots.


----------



## JohnIce

Sweden beat the Finns 3-0, awesomes!

We've got Henrik Lundqvist, and you don't


----------



## Ville

Although I hate the fact that we lost that game, we've got easier road to final. 

Not that it matters if we play that badly...


----------



## ArtDecade

Ouch Canada - that has to sting. Good game, USA!


----------



## mattofvengeance

JohnIce said:


> Sweden beat the Finns 3-0, awesomes!
> 
> We've got Henrik Lundqvist, and you don't



That's fine. I'm good with Ryan Miller


----------



## ArtDecade

mattofvengeance said:


> That's fine. I'm good with Ryan Miller


 

But does Ryan Miller play in a rock cover band?! I don't think so... but Miller *did* had one of the games of his life last night.

One on One with Henrik Lundqvist
*Back in Frolunda, Sweden, you played guitar in a rock band?*
_The name of the band was Box Play. We only played covers. It was Swedish rock. We were not good at all. It was taken out of proportion when I got over here. I love music. It takes your energy away from hockey. Theres so much hockey going on all the timegames, practicesso its fun to have something else to do. It makes you relax._


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Good job from the USA team... they played a solid game against a team who needs to wake up and realise that no one's going to hand them over the gold medal.

We did outshoot you guys more than 2:1 though... I still think Canada's got what it takes to win gold, maybe this is a wake up call.


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is true, but the disparity in shots could have been different had Canada not been trailing the whole game. Canada now has to play 3 games in 4 days, with two of those presumably being against Russia and Sweden, and despite the talent they have, I would be surprised if they won both games. What I can't understand is this sense of entitlement that Canadian fans have, and clearly their players have too. Never have I seen a country with this unjustified "own the podium mentality". Just take a look at the list of current champions to see just how unjustified it is.

World Champions - Russia
Olympic Champions - Sweden
World Juniors - USA
Under 18 - USA
Under 17 - USA
Under 18 world cup - Canada
World Junior A - USA
World University - Russia
Sledge - USA
Women - USA
Women Olympics - Canada
Under 18 woman - USA
Last time a Canadian team won the Stanley Cup - 1993


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

what you don't get is that the majority of NHLers are Canadian... and a big part of the Americans go to Canada because the programs up here are still ahead of the curve.

In all the teams that have won the Cup since the Habs won it in 93', atleast 60% of the team was Canadian. 

Canada had won the world juniors 5 years in a row before this year. last month they lost to an american team that was composed almost entirely of guys who had done the majority of their hockey careers in Canadian junior leagues.

You guys won the game, you fought hard for it and despite a faulty Martin Brodeur, you earned it, but the better team lost yesterday. I don't think the disparity in shots would have been much different if we were in the lead. When Canada turned on the engines the US didn't even know what was going on. Unfortunately for the Canucks that's not enough and team spirit will often win it over talent.


----------



## technomancer

I don't think it had anything to do with team spirit over talent... that USA/Canada game came down to one thing: Brodeur sucked in that game and Miller didn't. That's it. Stopping 18 of 22 shots is not acceptable performance, and I'm glad Team Canada got their heads out of their asses and aren't starting him. Hell he didn't even look good against the Swiss in the previous game.

Unfortunately for Canada thanks to Babcock buying into Brodeur's hype instead of looking at his performance in the weeks prior to the Olympics they now have a huge hole to dig out of. The USA is in a sweet spot going forward. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> I don't think it had anything to do with team spirit over talent... that USA/Canada game came down to one thing: Brodeur sucked in that game and Miller didn't.



This. Brodeur clearly went over his head, trying to take too much on his shoulders. 2 of the goals that USA made were directly coming from mistakes he made. So glad Luongo is starting tonight. Fleury would have been a great choice also since he's having, imo, a better season than Brodeur and Luongo even if it doesn't always show up in the stats. 

*@ mattofvengeance :* hockey is our national sport, so I guess that's where our "pride" is coming from. It's not abnormal... Just look at soccer fans all over Europe. And of course, some fans are bitter, but there will always be some of that... I wonder how some americans felt when the Blue Jays won the World Series or when Steve Nash was voted MVP ...


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> Suck it, Canada.



Go. To. HELL.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> This. Brodeur clearly went over his head, trying to take too much on his shoulders. 2 of the goals that USA made were directly coming from mistakes he made. So glad Luongo is starting tonight. Fleury would have been a great choice also since he's having, imo, a better season than Brodeur and Luongo even if it doesn't always show up in the stats.



Agreed, I think Fleury is getting underrated here as in the last two years he has arguably been the best "big game" goalie in the nhl  His biggest problem is still consistency, as when he's having an on night I don't know that there's a better goalie currently playing, period. Add to that that the Pens really haven't been that good defensively most of the year and you've got the reason his numbers aren't better.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> what you don't get is that the majority of NHLers are Canadian... and a big part of the Americans go to Canada because the programs up here are still ahead of the curve.
> 
> In all the teams that have won the Cup since the Habs won it in 93', atleast 60% of the team was Canadian.
> 
> Canada had won the world juniors 5 years in a row before this year. last month they lost to an american team that was composed almost entirely of guys who had done the majority of their hockey careers in Canadian junior leagues.
> 
> You guys won the game, you fought hard for it and despite a faulty Martin Brodeur, you earned it, but the better team lost yesterday. I don't think the disparity in shots would have been much different if we were in the lead. When Canada turned on the engines the US didn't even know what was going on. Unfortunately for the Canucks that's not enough and team spirit will often win it over talent.



No, I get it. I understand the majority of the players in the NHL are Canadian, but slowly, that number is dwindling. That USA U20 team you speak of was pretty much split down the middle with players who participate in Canadian Juniors and their respective colleges. 

The US played a great game and anyone who says otherwise is either: 

A.- Still upset about the outcome. 
B.- Knows next to nothing about hockey! 
C.- Scared because they now have to actually face teams they considered "Real Talent"! - And the US is arrogant?

Another thing, merely blaming Brodeur for the loss is ridiculous. Bottom line is we forechecked harder, forcing the Canadian defense into mistakes in their own end. Pronger and Niedermayer looked like they should have retired after the Ducks cup win. We matched a bigger team physically, and we kept the vast majority of their 45 shots to the outside with no traffic in front, a bi product of the defensive system the United States incorporated. The US skaters were tenacious checkers in their own end, no breakdowns and not much time/space given to the Canadian forwards. The biggest issue I had with Canada's play was they dumped dumb shots on the goalie hoping for results without crashing the net. They spent so much time worrying about possession cycling and skating around the boards, that they wore themselves out and would just dump the puck on net to get an offensive zone faceoff (Watch the game, it happened about 15 times, which would account for 15 of those awe inspiring 45 shots). The US dominated where they had to, on the boards, in the *faceoff circle*, in their own zone, and most importantly between the pipes. They were opportunistic with their chances, which they knew going in they would have to be and took it to Canada without hesitation. 

If Canada really thinks the only thing that stand between them and beating Russia is a goaltending change, then they're in a heap of trouble. Russia is going to come at a wounded Canada hard in the 1st, it's gonna take some great D to weather that storm. 

However, on a lighter note, the real loser in this game was the San Jose Sharks. Why, you ask? I alluded to it earlier in the thread, but as usual, when it mattered, they disappeared, especially Joe Thornton. I ask my buddy, who I play hockey with, in the third period if Thornton had even taken the ice. A Joe Thornton defender asked me on facebook if only goals/assists matter and that my criticism of him was unfair. Well I asked him, and I ask you guys as well, what else is there with him? He doesn't kill penalties, doesn't forecheck and certainly doesn't crash the net, which a player of his size definitely should be doing, so what does that leave? 








playstopause said:


> *@ mattofvengeance :* hockey is our national sport, so I guess that's where our "pride" is coming from. It's not abnormal... Just look at soccer fans all over Europe. And of course, some fans are bitter, but there will always be some of that... I wonder how some americans felt when the Blue Jays won the World Series or when Rick Nash was voted MVP ...



I understand hockey is your national sport, and I further understand pride. However there's a fine line between pride and entitlement, and that is the issue I have. Not so much with you guys on this board, but people I know on other boards and facebook that believe the medal should be given to them after the roster is announced. Last I checked, they don't award accolades based on paper performance, or else the Patriots would have won the Super Bowl two years ago. So the comparison to soccer fans isn't accurate. I would be more inclined to compare it to the United States in basketball, but with a slight caveat. Basketball is a sport constructed in the States (Like hockey in Canada), but where the difference lies is that on the national stage, the USA has destroyed other countries, where as Canada has one gold medal in just shy of 60 years. I could go on with this forever, but I've typed so much already. For the record, I love Rick Nash. He's my favorite player, and I would give up pretty much any player on the Stars roster to get him.


----------



## damigu

technomancer said:


> Agreed, I think Fleury is getting underrated here as in the last two years he has arguably been the best "big game" goalie in the nhl  His biggest problem is still consistency, as when he's having an on night I don't know that there's a better goalie currently playing, period. Add to that that the Pens really haven't been that good defensively most of the year and you've got the reason his numbers aren't better.



also, he was out for a few weeks with a broken finger. being out of play for so long in the middle of the season messes with your momentum.


----------



## playstopause

mattofvengeance said:


> ...Another thing, merely blaming Brodeur for the loss is ridiculous.



It's not entirely his fault, but come on... He made 2 mistakes on 2 goals trying to do too much out of his goal. He clearly tried to take the game on his shoulders. Sorry but it ain't the NHL. Olympic hockey = different. Change that and the score would have been 3-2 for Canada. Every single article i've read about the game talks about the way Brodeur played... That and Miller beeing way better caused our loss, IMO.



> Pronger and Niedermayer looked like they should have retired after the Ducks cup win



Totally agreed. I wonder WTF they're doing there. Izerman rolleyes would not take "Old timers" like St-Louis and Lecavalier but DID take those 2 great but out-for-retirement defensemen.



> We matched a bigger team physically, and we kept the vast majority of their 45 shots to the outside with no traffic in front, a bi product of the defensive system the United States incorporated.



Shots on goal doesn't mean a thing when you loose. Agreed, most of those shots we're not even close to beeing dangerous.



> If Canada really thinks the only thing that stand between them and beating Russia is a goaltending change, then they're in a heap of trouble. Russia is going to come at a wounded Canada hard in the 1st, it's gonna take some great D to weather that storm.



For sure, but it starts between the posts and you build from there. With the way Brodeur played, ALL of his defensemen did not know how to react beacuse he handled the puck too much.



> So the comparison to soccer fans isn't accurate.



Fair enough but the comparaison still stands for me. In Montreal, at least, fan fever is as crazy as those stadium-filled soccer games in Europe.



> would be more inclined to compare it to the United States in basketball, but with a slight caveat. Basketball is a sport constructed in the States (Like hockey in Canada), but where the difference lies is that on the national stage, the USA has destroyed other countries, where as Canada has one gold medal in just shy of 60 years. I could go on with this forever, but I've typed so much already.



As far as I know, entitlement isn't exclusive to Canada. 



> For the record, I love Rick Nash. He's my favorite player, and I would give up pretty much any player on the Stars roster to get him.



I meant Steve Nash, sorry (edited).


----------



## mattofvengeance

You're right, entitlement isn't exclusive to Canada, but there isn't a country in any sport with the "own the podium" attitude like they have. The fan fever aspect of hockey in Canada is very similar to soccer in Europe, but I promise you supporters of those clubs don't expect to be handed the champions league, league title or FA cup, depending on which country's clubs you follow. I can tell you as a Manchester United supporter, I definitely didn't expect to be given the Premier League title, and honestly expected them to finish second because of Liverpool overachieving last year and the pieces that departed Arsenal (cause we all know 1-4 every year in the EPL is Chelsea, United, Liverpool and Arsenal in some order haha). I can also tell you Americans love Steve Nash and he's a consensus top 3 point guard, so there were no hard feelings when he won the MVP. I think a lot of people down here forget he's Canadian


----------



## playstopause

Well if some canadians think that the men's hockey team should be handled the gold medal based on talent only, they're wrong since it's all about chemistry and team play in the end. Their mistake. I'd REALLY like the Canada to win the gold, but ignoring Russia, Sweden, Finland and U.S.A. is pure blindness as each of these teams can win the gold. 

Oh, and LOL at that Thornton pic... Does that guy need to score or what?!?

EDIT : he just scored the first goal in the game against Germany... I think he heard us. 

EDIT 2 : Canada vs Russia tomorrow. Hope Luongo will be goaling again.


----------



## kmanick

Watched the canada/germany yawn fest last night.
thank god Canada handled them as easily as they did or the media would've been all over them.
Luongo was a non factor last night Germany threw nothing at him last night,
Russia is going to take it to them tonight, Ovechkin is really hungry to show that "he's the man" and beating Crosby on his home ice would be a big feather in his cap.
I'm a former college goalie myself (UMASS) and I'd be more comfortable with Brodeur in there. Luongo has never showed me he can win the big games..........Brodeur has, and quite a few times at that.
I don't know what was with him the other night ,but that's not "classic Brodeur" at all.
I agree with the remarks about Fleury, he does not ge the respect he deserves , he's a great clutch goalie.
I feel bad for Tim Thomas, I don't think he's going to see a single minute of ice time  when Miller gets hot , he's pretty freaking good.

Nabokov will probabaly get the nod tonight but Bryzgalov is no slouch either, he's having a great season , so Canada will not have an easy time scoring any goals tonight.
the Russian teams line up is pretty impressive.
this should be a great game


----------



## damigu

^^ 

i'm in agreement. they should have put brodeur in last night's game (even being the easier game everyone knew it would be).
when your goalie is having a shitty night, you sub him out for the rest of that game--not for the next game. marty is a goalie i would definitely want in the crease even if he had a bad game just before.

as for ovechkin, i'm a penguins fan but i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player. so whether ovechkin or crosby comes out on top entirely depends on how the rest of their teams support them.


----------



## technomancer

Sorry, Brodeur didn't look impressive in either game he started and has been terrible for the last several weeks in the NHL. I think if you want to see Russia advance and listen to more Ovechkin circle-jerking from the media then Canada should put Brodeur in net tonight 

With that said ALL of the games today should be awesome 



damigu said:


> as for ovechkin, i'm a penguins fan but i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player. so whether ovechkin or crosby comes out on top entirely depends on how the rest of their teams support them.



We'll agree to disagree on this... Ovechkin is arguably the best natural goal scorer in the league, but that is pretty much all he does. He also may be the worst cherry picker the league has ever seen  You've got it right though, despite how the media will play it up it will be more than the Ovechkin and Crosby show.


----------



## troyguitar

I'm sick of hearing about Ovechkin and Crosby. Russia for awhile had all 3 guys nominated for league MVP on a line together and they never said a word about Malkin or Datsyuk 

I hate the winter Olympics, I'm not going to get anything done at all today.


----------



## damigu

troyguitar said:


> I'm sick of hearing about Ovechkin and Crosby. Russia for awhile had all 3 guys nominated for league MVP on a line together and they never said a word about Malkin or Datsyuk



as a penguins fan, malkin vs. crosby is going to be a weird sight for me.
i'm used to seeing geno score off of endless assists from crosby. but that ain't gonna be happening in this game!


----------



## playstopause

I absolutely LOVE Brodeur, but IMO, his reign is over. That's it, time to move on. It's not only a matter of him having a shitty night or not, it's also a matter of HOW the team around him plays when he's goaling. 



damigu said:


> ... as for ovechkin, i'm a penguins fan but i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player...



What?!? You gotta be kidding man... In ten years, Crosby will still be playing. Ovechkin? I don't think so. Remember Lindros? Bure? (among many others...) Those are players that played each game like it was their last and had to cut their career short because their body could not follow in the end. Sure Ovechkin is THE best scorer right now and the more spectacular to watch... But he sure ain't the best "overall" player... And he ain't playing with his head. Crosby is, IMO.


----------



## Groff

Damn, the Swiss hit HARD! 

Some great playing in this game.


----------



## playstopause

^

After 1 period, it looks like it ain't gonna be a walk in the parc for the U.S.


----------



## HitemHard

Now keep Luongo in net for fuck sakes. 8-0 the first game he played. Then you put in old man and he lets in 2 goals in 5 shots. Then Luongo gets the start and they win 8-2. It's not rocket science Babcock.

Oh I I hope the Swiss kick the shit out of the USA



Origin said:


> I was really disappointed in my friends and family tonight, getting pissed off over a sports game. They yelled about the players like they're subhuman. How about 'nice effort,' they're our goddamn countrymen and they deserve respect no matter the result >_< sportsmanship out the fuckin window.
> 
> U.S. played a goodass game, I'm not into hockey and even I could see that. They earned it!



No they didn't Canada should have pulled the sieve and put Luongo in the net. I mean 2 goals in 5 shots is unacceptable. Game 1 Luongo 8-0 then Broudier sucked ass then 8-2 Luongo. See the problem


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> What?!? You gotta be kidding man... In ten years, Crosby will still be playing. Ovechkin? I don't think so. Remember Lindros? Bure? (among many others...) Those are players that played each game like it was their last and had to cut their career short because their body could not follow in the end. Sure Ovechkin is THE best scorer right now and the more spectacular to watch... But he sure ain't the best "overall" player... And he ain't playing with his head. Crosby is, IMO.



Well to be fair a truckload of coke didn't help Lindros any 



playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> After 1 period, it looks like it ain't gonna be a walk in the parc for the U.S.



I've watched all of the Switzerland games, they are a tougher team than their ranking shows


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> After 1 period, it looks like it ain't gonna be a walk in the parc for the U.S.



Or the Swiss for that matter. Both goalies are playing their asses off.


----------



## HitemHard

technomancer said:


> Well to be fair a truckload of coke didn't help Lindros any
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched most of the Switzerland games, they are a tougher team than their ranking shows



Ya they are giving the Yankees a run for the money.


----------



## Groff

Holy shit! .1 seconds off for that to be counted as a goal! So close!!


----------



## Groff

Finally! A legit goal!


----------



## mattofvengeance

technomancer said:


> Well to be fair a truckload of coke didn't help Lindros any



Neither did Scott Stevens. 



Groff said:


> Finally! A legit goal!



Two of em even! That interference call on Kesler was ridiculous.


----------



## Groff

mattofvengeance said:


> Two of em even! That interference call on Kesler was ridiculous.



It was more for knocking the guys helmet off more than anything, which is pretty much what the refs saw, even if it wasn't intentional.


----------



## playstopause

Anyone watching Canada vs Russia?


----------



## technomancer

Groff said:


> It was more for knocking the guys helmet off more than anything, which is pretty much what the refs saw, even if it wasn't intentional.



Not to mention by the international rules that's an automatic penalty since the helmet coming off means head contact.

Holy shit 4-1 Canada at the end of the first period. This is nuts


----------



## kmanick

looks like Nabokov is done after 1 period.
Canada is looking really hungry tonight


----------



## kmanick

playstopause said:


> Anyone watching Canada vs Russia?


 
oh god ya


----------



## technomancer

Russia 

On the bright side Malkin and Gonchar should get a little rest before going back on the ice for a Pens game


----------



## playstopause

And we finally played like we should play : with cohesion.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Yeah I was getting updates like crazy at work since I couldn't be home to watch the game. I wish I could've seen that demolition. Russia's flaw is definitely in their defense, and Canada exploited it. I was glad to see my boys Morrow and Nash get some goals.


----------



## playstopause

mattofvengeance said:


> Russia's flaw is definitely in their defense.



Exactly. That and Ovechkin and the 101millions$$$ dollar-man Kovalchuk beeing mostly invisible. Datsyuk was the best in my opinion.


----------



## kmanick

I love MIke Milbury "they brought their Euro-Trash game tonight" 

Canada sapnked them that's for sure


----------



## AySay

FUCK YES!

Suck it Russia.


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Exactly. That and Ovechkin and the 101millions$$$ dollar-man Kovalchuk beeing mostly invisible. Datsyuk was the best in my opinion.



Datsyuk and Malkin at least showed up. I do give Ovechkin credit for answering the patent stupid reporter question the way it should be answered after a major loss.

"How do you feel?"
"How do you think I feel? " 

Ugh Finland won... I fucking hate watching Finland play, it's painfully boring


----------



## troyguitar

Finland vs Sweden for the gold medal game is what I'm now rooting for.


----------



## Ville

One step closer to the gold!


----------



## playstopause

troyguitar said:


> Finland vs Sweden for the gold medal game is what I'm now rooting for.



Ain't happening.


----------



## ralphy1976

i do really see Russia winning!!!


----------



## technomancer

ralphy1976 said:


> i do really see Russia winning!!!



Hoping this was sarcasm 

Hopefully USA steps it up offensively against Finland, as I really don't want to watch another 0-0 until the third period, very few shots on goal game  Canada / Slovakia should be fun to watch


----------



## playstopause

Anyone watching the women's final today between the U.S. and Canada? That's gonna be epic!




technomancer said:


> Hoping this was sarcasm


----------



## technomancer

playstopause said:


> Anyone watching the women's final today between the U.S. and Canada? That's gonna be epic!



Unfortunately I need to get some work done, so no hockey watching for me today


----------



## damigu

playstopause said:


> What?!? You gotta be kidding man... In ten years, Crosby will still be playing. Ovechkin? I don't think so. Remember Lindros? Bure? (among many others...) Those are players that played each game like it was their last and had to cut their career short because their body could not follow in the end. Sure Ovechkin is THE best scorer right now and the more spectacular to watch... But he sure ain't the best "overall" player... And he ain't playing with his head. Crosby is, IMO.



i'm not sure how you got any of that out of my post. i simply said that ovechkin is currently more rounded out that crosby.
that says nothing about his ability to stay at the top of his game, or the longevity of his career, or even his abilities compared to anyone else but crosby.
nor did i ever say he's the best "overall" player. i know he's not.
all i said was that he's got a more rounded out game than crosby.
and i think it's partially that fact that inspires crosby to keep saying he's trying to flesh out his game more.


----------



## 7slinger

playstopause said:


> I absolutely LOVE Brodeur, but IMO, his reign is over. That's it, time to move on. It's not only a matter of him having a shitty night or not, it's also a matter of HOW the team around him plays when he's goaling.



I disagree, I don't think he's done yet...

he's tied for the league lead in shutouts and tied for 2nd in the league in wins; certainly players can be streaky, but I don't think a proven winner like Brodeur's game could completely vanish never to return in the space of a couple of weeks.



playstopause said:


> Anyone watching the women's final today between the U.S. and Canada? That's gonna be epic!



I'll hopefully catch the first hour of this, then I gotta get crap done too


----------



## technomancer

7slinger said:


> I disagree, I don't think he's done yet...
> 
> he's tied for the league lead in shutouts and tied for 2nd in the league in wins; certainly players can be streaky, but I don't think a proven winner like Brodeur's game could completely vanish never to return in the space of a couple of weeks.



I don't think he's done completely, my take on it is that he's just getting older and his days of trying to start every game all season are done or you're going to see what you're seeing this season, which is his performance dropping off radically at the end of the season


----------



## mattofvengeance

kmanick said:


> I love MIke Milbury "they brought their Euro-Trash game tonight"
> 
> Canada sapnked them that's for sure



Mike Millbury is a complete idiot. This is the same guy who traded Jason Spezza and Zdeno Chara for Alexei Yashin.


----------



## playstopause

damigu said:


> i'm not sure how you got any of that out of my post. i simply said that ovechkin is currently more rounded out that crosby.
> that says nothing about his ability to stay at the top of his game, or the longevity of his career, or even his abilities compared to anyone else but crosby.
> nor did i ever say he's the best "overall" player. i know he's not.
> all i said was that he's got a more rounded out game than crosby.
> and i think it's partially that fact that inspires crosby to keep saying he's trying to flesh out his game more.



That's just how I understood it. You said : "i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player"... Not that "he's got a more rounded out game than crosby"... To me, that sounds like you think Ovechkin is a better overall player than Crosby... No biggy, really... You have the right to your opinion and I have the right to demolish it. 



7slinger said:


> I disagree, I don't think he's done yet...
> 
> he's tied for the league lead in shutouts and tied for 2nd in the league in wins; certainly players can be streaky, but I don't think a proven winner like Brodeur's game could completely vanish never to return in the space of a couple of weeks.



Sorry, I meant his olympic career is done. That's what, his 4th olympics? Time to let a younger goalie in. And I repeat myself : I love Brodeur and yes, he's still dominating the NHL... But let's face it : at the age he is, IMHO, he won't hang there for long.


----------



## mattofvengeance

playstopause said:


> That's just how I understood it. You said : "i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player"... Not that "he's got a more rounded out game than crosby"... To me, that sounds like you think Ovechkin is a better overall player than Crosby... No biggy, really... You have the right to your opinion and I have the right to demolish it.



Explain to me how its so far out of the question that Ovechkin is a better overall player than Crosby. Neither of them are particularly skilled at backchecking/defense, so we can remove that from the equation. Ovi is a better goal scorer. He's bigger, faster, and has a far superior hitting game. He is far more tenacious and aggressive player. Hockey is a game of intimidation and toughness, and Alex has those traits in spades, far more than Sidney. Really the only part of Sid's game that is better than Ovi's is his pure passing, which Alex has improved upon (sixth in the league in assists this season). The top three players in the league are Ovechkin, Crosby and Malkin. The order is often disputed, but I maintain you can't go wrong with any of them. If I were to start a team, I'd rank them like this:

1. Ovechkin
2. Malkin
3. Crosby


----------



## technomancer

Seriously? Malkin and Crosby are both light years better at backchecking and defense than Ovechkin is. They both also kill penalties. He's a better hitter and natural goal scorer, but that's ALL HE DOES, and Crosby is even tied with him for goals at the moment  I'd place Ovechkin as the least rounded forward out of the three of them to be honest


----------



## damigu

playstopause said:


> That's just how I understood it. You said : "i think ovechkin is a more rounded out player"... Not that "he's got a more rounded out game than crosby"... To me, that sounds like you think Ovechkin is a better overall player than Crosby... No biggy, really... You have the right to your opinion and I have the right to demolish it.



i thought it was pretty clear in the context of my statement that i was directly comparing ovechkin and crosby only. i mean, they're the only two i was talking about in that post!



technomancer said:


> Seriously? Malkin and Crosby are both light years better at backchecking and defense than Ovechkin is. They both also kill penalties. He's a better hitter and natural goal scorer, but that's ALL HE DOES, and Crosby is even tied with him for goals at the moment  I'd place Ovechkin as the least rounded forward out of the three of them to be honest



i do think crosby is the best natural talent of the three. but he's got a weak defensive game. and he's a bit of a pansy when it comes to direct physical contact. clearly he's not an enforcer, but it wouldn't be a bad thing if he could give a more authoritarian shove than he's currently capable of--goalies are the only people intimidated by him!
he doesn't score as often as he could if he really went for it--he gives *SO* many assists to malkin. which is great for the team, but doesn't make his stats as impressive as they could be. at the beginning of this season he said he was going to focus more on scoring, but it doesn't seem like he has been.


----------



## technomancer

damigu said:


> he doesn't score as often as he could if he really went for it--he gives *SO* many assists to malkin. which is great for the team, but doesn't make his stats as impressive as they could be. at the beginning of this season he said he was going to focus more on scoring, but it doesn't seem like he has been.



You realize Crosby is tied with Ovechkin for the league lead in goals right now and is at a career high, right?


----------



## playstopause

mattofvengeance said:


> Explain to me how its so far out of the question that Ovechkin is a better overall player than Crosby. Neither of them are particularly skilled at backchecking/defense, so we can remove that from the equation. Ovi is a better goal scorer. He's bigger, faster, and has a far superior hitting game. He is far more tenacious and aggressive player. Hockey is a game of intimidation and toughness, and Alex has those traits in spades, far more than Sidney. Really the only part of Sid's game that is better than Ovi's is his pure passing, which Alex has improved upon (sixth in the league in assists this season). The top three players in the league are Ovechkin, Crosby and Malkin. The order is often disputed, but I maintain you can't go wrong with any of them. If I were to start a team, I'd rank them like this:
> 
> 1. Ovechkin
> 2. Malkin
> 3. Crosby



Steve's answer is spot on and I don't feel like adding anything else. I just think Crosby is a way better overall player than the flashy Ovechkin... I mean, I don't think he's light years ahead but that's it.


----------



## mattofvengeance

technomancer said:


> Seriously? Malkin and Crosby are both light years better at backchecking and defense than Ovechkin is. They both also kill penalties. He's a better hitter and natural goal scorer, but that's ALL HE DOES, and Crosby is even tied with him for goals at the moment  I'd place Ovechkin as the least rounded forward out of the three of them to be honest



I suggest removing the homer goggles, and Ovechkin has more assists than Crosby this season. Neither Malkin or Crosby know what the hell a backcheck is.


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> I suggest removing the homer goggles, and Ovechkin has more assists than Crosby this season. Neither Malkin or Crosby know what the hell a backcheck is.



Malkin lead the league in takeaways last year and had 39 blocked shots, higher than Ovechkin  Perhaps you should watch more games or do some more research? I also don't recall seeing Ovechkin on a penalty kill which is odd for such a talented, well rounded, defensively minded forward...

Anyways, since Ovi and Malking are both sitting home while Crosby is playing tonight to advance to a medal game and this is a thread about Olympic hockey we should get back on topic


----------



## mattofvengeance

When the hell did I say Ovechkin was a defensive minded forward? What I said was none of the three are perennial Selke trophy contenders. Whatever, the three are the best in the league, and like I said, you can't go wrong with any of them. 

The fact of the matter is, though, the USA is demolishing Finland.


----------



## troyguitar

uh what the fuck?

I just turned on the game and it's 6 - 0 in the first. I thought Finland was supposed to be decent?


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit is this insane 6-0 

Even more nuts, that's 6 goals on 11 shots  I think Finland was celebrating that last victory a little too much


----------



## mattofvengeance

Finland is a very good team. They are the defending silver medalists after all. Unfortunately, they're showing their age and the United State's tenacious forecheck is breaking them.



technomancer said:


> Holy shit is this insane 6-0
> 
> Even more nuts, that's 6 goals on 11 shots



No shit. It's like everything they throw at the net is going in. Patrick Kane picked a good time to wake up. I love that kid (hence the avatar).


----------



## technomancer

Kane is a hell of a hockey player


----------



## technomancer

Wow, that penalty call on Johnson was complete bullshit.... I wasn't aware hitting the puck carrier was a penalty in hockey


----------



## Ville

That was painful. How was that even possible?


----------



## damigu

i wanted USA to win, but i'm glad that the finns got that one in near the end. i wouldn't be happy with winning 6-0. that's just brutal in a bad way!


----------



## mattofvengeance

technomancer said:


> Wow, that penalty call on Johnson was complete bullshit.... I wasn't aware hitting the puck carrier was a penalty in hockey



Bingo. Did someone fail to tell the officials hockey is a physical game? Much like Eddie Olczyk said, that was a scoreboard call.


----------



## playstopause

IMO, Kiprusoff's BIG mistake demolished the Fins moral and it just went donwhill from there. His defensemen did not expect that play at all. Made me think of Brodeur the other night... Stay between the posts, let your men clear the front of the net. That beeing said, props to the U.S. team, wich showed no mercy.


----------



## Groff

It would be so awesome if Slovakia forced an OT. It would make for a more exciting game!


----------



## technomancer

And Canada / USA play for the gold on Sunday


----------



## AvantGuardian

Wow, Slovakia decided to make a game out of it there at the end. Looking forward to the gold medal game! Go USA!


----------



## Origin

I almost want the United States to win just to wipe that smug goddamn look my friends have on their face RIGHT TH'FUCK OFF. But I guess that'd be spiteful  as long as it's an entertaining game, woo for both


----------



## playstopause

technomancer said:


> And Canada / USA play for the gold on Sunday



Epic. 

Canada went in cruise control mode and Slovakia played for 10 minutes, showing Canada what they could do. What a great team. Thank god for that Luongo save in the last seconds. I hope team Canada learned a thing or two.

That beeing said, Halak rules.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

i didn't get a chance to see the game, canada slovakia that is, did Luongo play the whole game? in my opinion broduer shouldn't have started in any of the games. He is old and past his prime by far. on that note GO USA!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm trying to figure out why Slovakia came out with such a timid game plan, especially with the way they played in the last ten minutes. They were playing not to lose the entire contest.


----------



## playstopause

NeoTheMaggot said:


> did Luongo play the whole game?



Yes he did.


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm trying to figure out why Slovakia came out with such a timid game plan, especially with the way they played in the last ten minutes. They were playing not to lose the entire contest.



I agree... it really looked like Slovakia was asleep on the ice until the end of the game. Then again, Canada came out hard to open the game 

It'll be interesting to see how Slovakia plays tonight.


----------



## playstopause

Not only Slovakia was timid, but Canada gave them _nothing_. No space, no shots. They were playing a great defensive game... Until they went back to their start-of-tournament style of play : cruise control. But another little wake-up call before the final is always a good thing.

If Finland plays like they played yesterday, they're gonna get crushed by Slovakia, IMO.


----------



## AK DRAGON

hmmm a repeat of the women's game... I hope its a good close game


----------



## Hollowman

personally, I think they should go back to using amateurs in the Olympics again. Canada and the U.S. and Russia have rosters soley made up of NHL'ers most of them STAR's whereas most other countries have 5 to 10 NHL'ers on their rosters. Anyway Canada can be beat the U.S. team has already proven that and Miller has been a HOT goalie during the Tournament and if the U.S. players can do what they did to Finland this could be bad will it happen don't know. Go U.S.A. for Gold.

Next up in 1 week NHL !!!! GO Devils !!!! Stanley Cup Champs in 95, 00, 03, and maybe 09?


----------



## technomancer

Hollowman666 said:


> personally, I think they should go back to using amateurs in the Olympics again. Canada and the U.S. and Russia have rosters soley made up of NHL'ers most of them STAR's whereas most other countries have 5 to 10 NHL'ers on their rosters. Anyway Canada can be beat the U.S. team has already proven that and Miller has been a HOT goalie during the Tournament and if the U.S. players can do what they did to Finland this could be bad will it happen don't know. Go U.S.A. for Gold.
> 
> Next up in 1 week NHL !!!! GO Devils !!!! Stanley Cup Champs in 95, 00, 03, and maybe 09?



Actually 1/2 of the Russian forwards were from the KHL and the other remaining players on the other teams are from the professional European leagues and the KHL. It's also not like the US, Canada, and Russia have dominated mens's hockey in the Olympics since they allowed the NHL in


----------



## 7slinger

I just made a delicious tater-tot hotdish to enjoy at fucking work all day tomorrow where I won't be watching the fucking game

why does life always insist of getting in the way of fun?

go USA! and go Devils!


----------



## technomancer

Finland wins the Bronze 

PS - Fuck you Hossa


----------



## Sjusovaren

I'm still disappointed with Tre Kronor.  What the fuck happened?


----------



## Ville

That game was like a complilation of our whole tournament. Some lucky goals saved us there.


----------



## Hollowman

technomancer said:


> Actually 1/2 of the Russian forwards were from the KHL and the other remaining players on the other teams are from the professional European leagues and the KHL. It's also not like the US, Canada, and Russia have dominated mens's hockey in the Olympics since they allowed the NHL in



Yes, very true, however Canada is the most talented team in the tournament. most teams like Germany or Norway are not as (and I'm gonna use the term loosely "skilled".) thats why I said it should be played by Amatuers.



technomancer said:


> Finland wins the Bronze
> 
> PS - Fuck you Hossa



I take it you don't like Hossa? never mind, Pitt native I seen why you hate Hossa 

I say, Fuck You Crosby !!!! not a Pitt native..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

this is what its all about gentlemen


----------



## Hollowman

2-2 could it be true... NO!!!! FUCK!!!! FUCK!!!!


----------



## Ville

That damn Crosby... 

Congrats anyway


----------



## Groff

Go Canada! 

Congrats on the win, and a damn good game!




Ville said:


> That damn Crosby...



At least he can cry about something happy this time 

(Sorry, I just couldn't resist)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

say what you guys want about Crosby... that guy always plays BIG. I used to dislike him as a player, but I see more and more just how complete he is.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

He's definitely the man. The US team was SO bummed about losing, but at least they lost to Cid.


----------



## playstopause

Rick said:


> Suck it, Canada.



Sorry, what was that again?


----------



## Origin

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## playstopause

What a freaking EPIC game that was, seriously. It will go down in history. On the edge of my seat all the way trough. Both teams were amazing. Props to Miller for MVP.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> What a freaking EPIC game that was, seriously. It will go down in history. On the edge of my seat all the way trough. Both teams were amazing. Props to Miller for MVP.


----------



## CentaurPorn

Not a bad game at all. Our D was looking pretty sloppy there for a while but we pulled through.

14 Gold medals! We may not have won for the total medals but......

Quality > Quantity


Hockey is all that ever really mattered anyway.


----------



## Rick

playstopause said:


> Sorry, what was that again?





Seriously, congrats, Canada. I'm very proud of our guys, they fought their asses off. 

Even though you won, I still like you, J-F.


----------



## 7slinger

congrats to Canada

and now, back to your regularly scheduled NHL season


----------



## Xaios

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Great game by both sides. Miller really deserved tournament MVP, he was amazing.

But that OT goal will go down in hockey history.





... as will Crosby's mishandling of the canadian flag.


----------



## damigu

i was honestly torn about whether i should be rooting for USA (my country of citizenship) or Canada (with some of my favorite players on their team).

so i'd have been glad for how it turned out no matter what.

but this may work to my advantage--perhaps with a gold in sid's hands, he'll take the penguins to another cup.


----------



## mattofvengeance

The way I see it, the youngest team in the tournament (and one of the youngest in Olympic history) who nobody expected to medal, went into Canada, defeated the Olympic favorite on their own ice, and then in the second meeting, played even with them for 3 periods, taking it into OT and coming out with the silver medal. I'm as proud as I can be of my boys in blue, and considering 14 of the 23 players on that roster were born in 1984 or later, and also the USA's victory in the WJHC, the future of hockey in the states is as bright as its ever been. So, don't get too cozy with those gold medals. It's scary to think how hockey would look if more Americans cared and this sport didn't sit behind football, basketball, and baseball in terms of interest.


----------



## Hollowman

mattofvengeance said:


> The way I see it, the youngest team in the tournament (and one of the youngest in Olympic history) who nobody expected to medal, went into Canada, defeated the Olympic favorite on their own ice, and then in the second meeting, played even with them for 3 periods, taking it into OT and coming out with the silver medal. I'm as proud as I can be of my boys in blue, and considering 14 of the 23 players on that roster were born in 1984 or later, and also the USA's victory in the WJHC, the future of hockey in the states is as bright as its ever been. So, don't get too cozy with those gold medals. It's scary to think how hockey would look if more Americans cared and this sport didn't sit behind football, basketball, and baseball in terms of interest.



I have to agree, talking to some of the guys at work and talking to my shift manager (my shift manager is Canadian) he believes that the U.S. will win Gold possibly next Olympics. still though Congrats to Canada.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah honestly both teams played amazingly well in a great game, everybody should be proud of their performance. Bottom line is somebody had to win and somebody had to lose and the game could have easily gone either way.

Hopefully Sid scores a few more goals on Miller on tuesday night


----------

